# Rattlesnake bite on Hells Canyon



## Spigot (Mar 22, 2015)

Ran Hells Canyon last week with a few other families. Great trip, but one of our guys got bit by a small rattlesnake while tying off on a rock. Luckily there was a jet boat crew right behind us - they had him on the boat 5 min after the bite and to the Clarkston hospital in an hour and a half. 

So glad it wasn't one of the kids.

Keep your heads up and be safe out there, eh?


----------



## Lipripper60 (Jul 1, 2018)

Amen


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hope he's OK. Lucky in many ways - if it was during a 3 day non-motorized period, evac could have been a long process without satellite communication and depending on your canyon location. Commercial operators & private jet boaters have come thru in many instances that I know of.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Last Friday right? We were at Salt Creek Sunday and ran into a jet boat buddy who told us about it. Did they get flown out of Pittsburg? Sounded like that might have happened.


----------



## Spigot (Mar 22, 2015)

He’s better now but still not 100%. Rare situation where the antivenom didn’t work as well as normal with his body. He didn’t get flown out no, but damn, don’t get bit by a snake.

We had a Garmin sat device, but I’ve since purchased my own.


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

I know a guy that was bitten at Salt Creek. He was taken to the ranch where they called in Life Flight.

Jetboaters, they can be annoying but I am very grateful that they are so quick to help in an emergency.


----------

